# The SPOOKS SERIES



## wackerob (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a series of books like the Harry Potter books for anyone interested.
The Author of the books is called: Joseph Delaney.

The Spooks series begins with The Spooks Apprentice

These are well worth the read and I would reckon mend them to everyone who is interested in this easy reading

wacker


----------

